# Kohler Command 25 Help



## Scwillie1 (May 10, 2014)

I have a Kohler Command 25 that is having heating issues. It runs runs e hot. It's smokes but I can't tell if it missed oil in dust around the oil fill. It could be so dirty that his not cooling. Could it be a blower issue? I changed plugs air filter oil and oil filter today and Hyd oil and filter. It will idle is place a few minutes and shut off. It's hot. Bottom of muffler has rotted off. I've never cleaned the engine. I think the dirt build up over the years is making it run hot enough that it burning using oil. It does not some out the muffler. Anyway I think the dirty it gets the more oil it needs and the more oil that's ran down the engine collects for dirt. Does this make sense? What are your thoughts? All advice is welcomed! Why does it shut off? Dies it have a high temp shutdown?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

CLEAN THE ENGINE!!! When oil,dirt,and grease collect on these engines,it causes higher temps,as they are air cooled.Also, make sure the exhaust isn't plugged,or restricted. You may have already blown a head gasket,as well,causing it to use/burn oil.
You also need to check to see if the flywheel fins are clogged,or broken,and there are no mouse nests inside .
Clean the cooling fins on the cylinder and head(s),and also make sure the oil level is correct,the oil is the right type/weight,and that the oil filter(if equipped with one )is changed. If it has an oil pump,make sure it is working,also.
The engine is "heat-locking"...seizing up because of too much heat. Sooner or later,it will seize up,and you won't be able to repair it.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't run your engine anymore until you find the heat source. The hotter it gets with summer approaching, the more damage you will cause. These engines are known for pulling lots of debris in through the top of the blower housing. Check all of the cooling fins carefully. "A little debris here but ok there" is not good! Some folks figure if you can see some of the cooling fins, all is ok. Not so with air cooled engines. Also, You most definately have compromised a head gasket! Let us know what you find...


----------

